# What is the most XC, coolest, lightest full-face helmet?



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi all. I'm recovering for a hard crash. I chipped a tooth, although it's hard to believe I didn't lose a bunch of them. 

I'm into XC/normal trail riding over technical, rocky terrain. I'd like to have a helmet with some sort of minimalist, full-face protection. I'm thinking like those old-fashioned football helmets that have a single, thin bar protecting the face. I live in the desert, so something cool is important, too.

I also have a big head. XL & L Bell helmets are usually the best fit for me.

What helmets most closely meet this criteria?


----------



## eugenelt (Jul 23, 2009)

Met Parachute.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

http://google.ad.sgdoubleclick.net/...rch.org/index.php?search=met+parachute+helmet


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone have experience crashing with one of those? The chin cage looks like it would just break off, or shatter and hurt you worse.


----------



## eugenelt (Jul 23, 2009)

I've seen a guy who flew over the bars while downhilling wearing this helmet. Helmet was cracked, but no face damage. Gets good reviews too.
It's overpriced, imo, but doesn't have direct competition, afaik.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks interesting. I wish it was available in the US, so I could try it on. The price isn't too bad on the one linked to above (compared to MSRP), but that's because it's a flower print.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

There's been plenty of discussion on the Meta Parachute, do a search. 

I have one and I think it will mess me up more if I ever had a head-on collision; if you land sideways it might work. It will get hot when it's hot out.

Look into the Casco Viper. The face plate is not just a piece of plastic.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

norcom said:


> There's been plenty of discussion on the Meta Parachute, do a search.
> 
> I have one and I think it will mess me up more if I ever had a head-on collision; if you land sideways it might work. It will get hot when it's hot out.
> 
> Look into the Casco Viper. The face plate is not just a piece of plastic.


I have owned both. The Casco appears a little tougher, but it doesn't fulfil the 'cool' requirement of the OP. It is very hot because the chinguard is solid, barely ventilated and close to the face, so exhaled air is kept around the face.

My Specialised Deviant is cooler than the Viper. The Parachute is far cooler than both.


----------



## kurtees (Oct 3, 2010)

The Giro helmets can be the solution since most of their helmets provide enough ventilation.. im nor just sure about the full face protection though.. i've never seen someone used a football-like helmet on the road..


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I wasn't looking for a football-like helmet. I was looking for a mnimalist, football style facebar.

A facemask like this...










On an otherwise more-or-less typical XC helmet...maybe one that goes down a little lower on the sides than most (so there's something to attach the bar to)

Here's a ski helmet that is similar to what I have in mind, but it isn't vented, and the face bar is only intended to deflect slalom gates. So think this, but full of vents and with a heavier bar...










Here's another similar ski helmet...


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

@dam said:


> I wasn't looking for a football-like helmet. I was looking for a mnimalist, football style facebar.


Again, the Parachute is pretty much the closest thing if you want a bike helmet. It is practically the same as the last image you just posted, with better ventilation. It's just as cool as a normal XC lid.

You have to order them from the UK as MET (and Casco) don't sell their helmets-with-chinguards in the US. Presumably because of the litigation fears.

Fitwise- I usually wear Bells. Both the Parachute and the Casco fit me well.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

here is a page with some of the mouthguards we used before full face helmets for Motocross

http://shop.ebay.com/sis.html?_kw=Old+School+BMX+Bell+Helmet+Visor+Vintage+Motocross


----------



## scott.schmitz (Sep 21, 2009)

I am very surprised that only one person mentioned the Specialized Deviant. This is probably the most protection that you can get with the most amount of vents. There are a few other threads out there about this same topic, trying under AM, i cant remember where thay are though. I have read alot about it, lots of people say that it is basically a XC helmet, I think that was more so because the Deviant 1 had the retention straps on the back of the head like a XC. They did away with that for the Deviant 2. I currently own the deviant 2, have only gone on a few rides with it, but so far I love it, confortable, great looking, and keeps me cool, even on the short uphill to get to another section.


----------

